# Intake Manifold Gasket Replacement



## ryoheisouldout (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi, there. I am now working on intake manifold gasket replacement which seems lots of you have already done. Mine is 2001 Altima GXE. I need some help figuring out what size of external torx socket I need to remove those two studs that hold the intake manifold. I know it is pretty small. Is it E6 or any smaller?

Any information is greatly appreciated! Thank you!

Danny


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm not sure, but there is a video on YouTube about how to fix the issue.


----------



## ryoheisouldout (Sep 5, 2013)

Thank you for your response. I jut bought a set of torx sockets and it was actually E7.


----------

